# DIY CO2 Reactor



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I promised Damon a CO2 reactor back in March or so. I eventually gave the one I had made for him to Jim (I think) since Damon did not have CO2. Now that Damon finally has CO2, I need to make another reactor! 

I need to buy 5' of 2" diameter PVC at either Lowes or Home Depot for the reactor. I only need about 10" of PVC for a single reactor so I would like to make more than one while I am at it. 5" of PVC should be enough for 6 reactors.

I have 4 of these reactors on my tanks and I think Jim and Jack each have one also. Is there anyone else out there who would like to try a DIY Reactor while I am making them? 

I can post a pic if anyone is interested in seeing what they look like. You will need a canister filter/powerhead/pump of some sort to power the reactor...


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

I'll bring some for you folks to look at and have when I come.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Thanks Tom, that's awful nice of you...


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

I can get you 10" of PVC if you want. I can bring it up Thursday night. Let me know.

Jim


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Sounds good Jim. I will get the rest of the parts later this week so I can get this thing made for Damon!


----------

